# Rückenschmerzen von Trialen



## peffi (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo, bin neu hier im Forum und habe bisher alles immer über die Suche gefunden. Das Problem seid dem ich Trial fahre ca. 2 Wochen hab ich meist am nächsten Tag starke Rückenschmerzen im Hüftbereich. Die meist nach 2 Tagen wieder weg waren! Nun meine Frage hattet ihr das auch so oder passt die Geometrie des Rahmen vielleicht nicht zu mir? Habe ein Adamant vom Raphael gekauft, weiß aber nicht genau ob es der lange oder kurze Rahmen ist. Schon mal Danke für die Hilfe.

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## luckygambler (22. Juni 2009)

ja anfangs gehts noch ganz schön in den rücken.
gib deinem rücken lieber mehr zeit sich an die belastung zu gewöhnen.
du musst ja zb. nicht den ganzen tag sprünge üben.
wenn du proteinreiche nahrung zu dir nimmst, gehts schneller.
ich kann dir da bierhefetabletten aus der drogerie für 2,70 euro empfehlen.
und gerne mal fleisch, fisch oder eier.
gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-show.de (22. Juni 2009)

peffi schrieb:


> Hallo, bin neu hier im Forum und habe bisher alles immer über die Suche gefunden. Das Problem seid dem ich Trial fahre ca. 2 Wochen hab ich meist am nächsten Tag starke Rückenschmerzen im Hüftbereich. Die meist nach 2 Tagen wieder weg waren! Nun meine Frage hattet ihr das auch so oder passt die Geometrie des Rahmen vielleicht nicht zu mir? Habe ein Adamant vom Raphael gekauft, weiß aber nicht genau ob es der lange oder kurze Rahmen ist. Schon mal Danke für die Hilfe.



1. Ausreichend warm anziehen
2. Wenn Du aufhörst mit fahren, dann gleich das verschwitzte T-Shirt gegen ein Trockenes tauschen. Auf keinen Fall im verschwitzten T-Shirt heim fahren, auch nicht im Sommer.
3. Rückenmuskulatur trainieren. Google mal nach Rückentraining. Da gibt es ganz einfache Übungen, die nur ein paar Minuten dauern
4. Mach mal ein Video von Deinen Fahrkünsten und vergleiche deine Körperhaltung mit einem anderen guten Fahrer.


----------



## ecols (22. Juni 2009)

Aktuell treffen die beiden oben genannten Maßnahmen vermutlich noch ganz gut. Proteinreiche Nahrung hilft nur um schneller Muskelmasse aufzubauen und so Überlastungserscheinungen zu verringern.
Der Tip mit dem T-Shirt ist viel wert. Ich bin der Meinung dass du aktuell einfach nur einen ordentlichen Muskelkater hast. Eventuell ein paar Mikrotraumata durch unsanfte Landungen. Das ist aber alles nicht weiter schlimm und gibt sich mit der Zeit.

Allerdings ist es ein Irrglaube, mit mehr Rückenmuskulatur würden sich Rückenschmerzen therapieren lassen.

Langfristig kann es sein, dass du durch Trial am Rücken zu VIEL Muskulatur aufbaust und du (zum Beispiel wegen einer Fehlstellung der Wirbelsäule) Rückenprobleme bekommst. 
Was aktuell noch Muskelkater ist, kann dann ein Klemmschmerz bis zum Bandscheibenvorfall werden. Deshalb ist es wichtig die Front mit zu trainieren. Also vor allem Bauch und Brust, aber auch vordere Schultern und schräge/seitliche Rumpfmuskulatur.
Das ist nötig um muskulären Dysbalancen a priori zu vermeiden. Viele haben sowieso einen starke Körperfront und eine eher spärlich entwickelte Rückenmuskulatur, dann spielt das keine große Rolle. Ist es schon bevor du mit trialen anfängst andersrum, kannst du echt Probleme bekommen. Die Muskulatur zieht dann den Rücken in eine ungünstige Position.


----------



## peffi (22. Juni 2009)

Super danke euch für die schnellen Antworten! Werde mal eine Video von meinen künsten bzw. nicht künsten machen.  Mit dem T-Shirt habt ihr auf jedenfall recht,bin meist mit nass geschwitzten Klamotten wieder nach Hause gefahren. Ich denke das meine Bauchmuskulatur auf jedenfall stärker ist als meine Rückenmuskulatur. Dann werde ich wohl nebenbei auch noch ein bißchen Training machen. 
Danke nochmal.

Gruß 

Stephan


----------



## Eisbein (22. Juni 2009)

hört sich für mich nach blockaden/ischas an. Komische sache das ganze, aber das sind bei mir meist die verursacher von rückenschmerzen dieser art. 

Die ischa's kann man teilweise selber lösen, besser ist da ein *Chirotherapeut.  
*


----------



## SiGü (23. Juni 2009)

Ich kann da ecols nur zustimmen!
Das Einzige was bei mir wirklich hilft ist ein allgemeines Rumpftraining 2-3x die Woche (gerade, schräge und transverse Bauchmuskulatur, Erector Spinae und Multifidus)+ Dehnung der verkürzten Muskeln ( meist Iliopsoas und Rückenstrecker).
Das nimmt die Belastung von einzelnen Knochen und Muskeln und verteilt sie gleichmäßig und zu hohe Kraftspitzen werden vermieden.


----------



## tha_joe (23. Juni 2009)

Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach musst du nicht extra für Trial den unteren Rücken trainieren, Trial ist das Rückentraining. Gib dir ein bisschen Zeit und mach langsam, und der Rücken ist soweit aufgebaut, dass er das locker mitmacht. Hier in Freiburg fahren zwei Leute, mich eingeschlossen, mit extrem kaputtem Rücken (Skoliose, Scheuermann etc...), wenn man mit etwas Respekt an die Sache rangeht und sich nicht kaputtmacht, dann stellt Trial eine sehr gute Sportart zur Kräftigung der gesamten Rückenmuskulatur dar. Greetz Joe


----------



## TRAILER (23. Juni 2009)

es gibt da eine ganz einfache lösung. 
geh in einen fitness kurs. dehne und kräftige deinen ganzen körper. du wirst schon merken was verkürzt und zu schwach ist.
nach nem halben jahr kannste dir dann das geld sparen und die übungen selber machen.

evtl sind deine techniken auch total falsch.
kannst ja mal nen video hier rein stellen.


----------



## -OX- (23. Juni 2009)

@peffi

du fährst seit zwei Wochen Trial ?
Ja was machst du denn genau


----------



## konrad (24. Juni 2009)

mien rücken ist nun auch grad dabei,nach nun mehr 7jahren trial,sich langsam zu verabschieden.im frühjahr,nach ner längeren pause durch ne grippe,hatte ich es bei der erste ausfahrt übertrieben und mir dabei irgendein muskel im besagten unteren rücken überlastet.mit viel dehnen und wärmebehandlung gings dann langsam wieder doch seit dem ist irgendwie der wurm drin.ich war auch schon bei der physiotherapie,was eigentlich sehr gut angeschlagen hat-mobilisierung der wirbelsäule,dehnen usw.-doch nach ner erneuten 2wöchigen pause und dem ersten sidehop,war plötzlich wieder der schmerz und die eingeschränkte beweglichkeit da....mit dehnübungen,die mit der therapeut gezeigt hat und wärmekissen lässt sich der rücken innerhalb von 3tagen wieder einigermaßen beschwerdefrei machen,aber die 3tage,an denen es weh tut ist es die hölle.

keine ahnung was ich jetzt noch machen kann.ich bin schon am bauchmuskel trainieren usw. aber ich denk,dass ich erstma ne längere pause einlegen muss,damit der rücken zur ruhe kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peffi (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo OX. Fahre seid ein paar Monaten wieder MTB. Habe früher auch schon gerne mit dem MTB auf Mauern rum gesprungen, auf dem Hinterrad rum gehüpft usw. Da bei meinem neuen Bike schon die Hinterrad Narbe krum ist obwohl es eine XT ist, habe ich mir ein Trial Bike gekauft. Ein Admanat Singletrial vom Raphael. War mal im Verkaufe Thread drin. Bin zur Zeit am üben von Bunny Hops, Side Bunnys, Wheelies, Wheelie Drop, Zap Tap und natürlich Hinterrad Hüpfen. Habe mir die Sachen von You tube zu Güte gezogen wenn man nach Trial Tutorial sucht. Video konnte ich leider noch nicht machen, habe leider keine Kamera und war jetzt auch 4 Tage Krank mit Grippe.

MfG

Stephan


----------



## -OX- (26. Juni 2009)

@Peffi

ahhh da geht es dir ja ähnlich wie mir.
Ich war bis jetzt auch immer mit meinem "trial" MTB unterwegs. 
Im Moment schraube ich ein neues günstiges "trial-bike"  zusammen.
immer mal wieder in mein Fotoalbum hier schauen. 

Ja ich denke das du im Moment einfach etwas zu heftig trialst.
(wegen der Schmerzen)

vielleicht bewusst erst mit leichteren Dingen beginnen.
Trackstand / Räder versetzen /  RollBack usw. na und erst wenn du richtig warm bist mit den heftigern Dingen beginnen.


----------

